# extracting pgm from cats with thiourea



## arthur kierski (Mar 31, 2008)

does any one in this forum tried this method?does any one have information about this extraction?


----------



## Irons (Apr 1, 2008)

Thiourea is considered to be a carcinogen. I would advise against it.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 3, 2008)

Has some other use in that field


----------

